# Steam installations Problem



## Veichtel (4. September 2012)

hey leute beim installieren zeigt mir stehm folgendes an
There was a problem with youre Steam installation,Please reiinsinstall steam 

habe aber schon 3 mal KOMPLETT steam gelöscht und installiert jedesmal kommt die meldung bei 99%  Steam Update oder was der macht bei der installation


----------

